# Drinkies



## Lanason

is Drinkies still open?
is there a website?
any alternatives?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Drinkies (beer/wine/local spirits): 19330
Cheers (beer/wine/local spirits – from both major companies): 19131


----------



## canuck2010

The Deli on road 216 usually has a few bottles of international brands under the counter (duty free brought in via the airport) at vastly marked up prices.


----------



## Sonrisa

Lanason said:


> is Drinkies still open?
> is there a website?
> any alternatives?


What do mean _"still open", _are suggesting that you think that they might have close it down already  

The elections were only a couple of days ago, don't you think that the islamist would wait a little before they start to close down haramic places???

Egypt will be a very sad place without Drinkies.


----------



## Whitedesert

The one in Maadi is still open (opposite Metro)


----------



## kevinthegulf

Drinkies still open but you have to call the shop (look in yellow pages) the short code phone number doesnt work (web site not working either)
used them 10 days ago in Maadi


----------



## jemiljan

Can one obtain Spanish Fino or Manzanilla sherries from Drinkies or anywhere else?


----------



## Lanason

kevinthegulf said:


> Drinkies still open but you have to call the shop (look in yellow pages) the short code phone number doesnt work (web site not working either)
> used them 10 days ago in Maadi


well i tried the website and it wasnt working, so suspected the place had closed:spit:

so the only way is to go in person first then :-(


----------



## kevinthegulf

Lanason said:


> well i tried the website and it wasnt working, so suspected the place had closed:spit:
> 
> so the only way is to go in person first then :-(


As i said just look up the number in yellow pages (on the web) and phone them direct, they will then deliver, they have your records if you have used them before.


----------



## Lanason

kevinthegulf said:


> As i said just look up the number in yellow pages (on the web) and phone them direct, they will then deliver, they have your records if you have used them before.


I don't mind phone ordering when I know what I want - but asking what do you have is much harder 

a leaflet or brochure (with prices) would help:clap2: 

I am an occasional drinker and my wife is tee total so we dont have much demand


----------



## Sonrisa

jemiljan said:


> Can one obtain Spanish Fino or Manzanilla sherries from Drinkies or anywhere else?


Drinkies (or elsewhere) only sell locally made alcoholic drinks. 

I haven't seen Fino in Egypt. Afroid you would have to bring your own, or purchase in the airport.


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> well i tried the website and it wasnt working, so suspected the place had closed:spit:
> 
> so the only way is to go in person first then :-(


Try this link to check their prices, etc. You will still need to call them to place an order


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> Try this link to check their prices, etc. You will still need to call them to place an order


 what link :confused2:


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> what link :confused2:


LOL still drinking my morning coffee 

here

Al Ahram Beverages Company

click on the drinkies tab, then drinkies prices


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> LOL still drinking my morning coffee
> 
> here
> 
> Al Ahram Beverages Company
> 
> click on the drinkies tab, then drinkies prices


Excellent thanks - now planning a hone: to them. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## hhaddad

Lanason said:


> I don't mind phone ordering when I know what I want - but asking what do you have is much harder
> 
> a leaflet or brochure (with prices) would help:clap2:
> 
> I am an occasional drinker and my wife is tee total so we dont have much demand


Goto Al Ahram Beverages Company click on drinkies you'll find price list and contact .By the way don't worry when I order I do it in English.


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> Drinkies (or elsewhere) only sell locally made alcoholic drinks.
> 
> I haven't seen Fino in Egypt. Afroid you would have to bring your own, or purchase in the airport.


Do they sell it in the airport? Can someone confirm this?


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> Drinkies (or elsewhere) only sell locally made alcoholic drinks.
> 
> I haven't seen Fino in Egypt. Afroid you would have to bring your own, or purchase in the airport.


I found this site, explaining that visitors can purchase from the airport. Are these rules still current?

A Boozer's Guide to Cairo (and Egypt)

Also, I went the the Free Shop on Gam'at ad Dowal Arabiya in Dokki years ago. Maybe I can find some fino there?


----------



## PoleDancer

And here's the site for Cheers:

Gocheers, when it's time for a drink! - Home page

Jemiljan, the rules for duty free purchase, as I understand them are:


 You can buy up to four litres at the airport duty free on the way in
 or three litres at any other Egypt Duty Free within 24/48 hours of arrival (I'm not sure which)
 You can only do this four times a year. Your passport is marked and I think your details are recorded on a computer. There's certainly some tapping away on the computer when you buy anyway.
 Nobody seems entirely clear how much drink you are permitted to bring in with you on your flight, however in practice customs seem to take little or no interest in this (so I hear). Wine boxes are a popular personal import.

As for the domestic stuff, Egyptian beer is OK. It's of the 'cooking lager' variety, so people from proper beer drinking countries (UK, Belgium, Germany etc) will miss the decent stuff. It's as good as (and maybe better than) the US mass marketed stuff though. Oh, and Cheers do an OK Weiss Bier. Egyptian wine ranges from the 'spit-it-out-immediately' bad to the just about OK. The reds are generally better than the whites. Egyptian spirits are generally vile, unless you like a faint whiff of paraffin in your tipple. Oh except some say ID Vodka is fine.


----------



## canuck2010

The European embassies had a great selection of booze at the Christmas bazaar last weekend, but that only happens once a year!


----------



## GM1

jemiljan said:


> Also, I went the the Free Shop on Gam'at ad Dowal Arabiya in Dokki years ago. Maybe I can find some fino there?


I think that it is still closed, it was burned down in the beginning of the year.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's simple really.. sign the pledge


----------



## jemiljan

PoleDancer said:


> And here's the site for Cheers:
> 
> Gocheers, when it's time for a drink! - Home page
> 
> Jemiljan, the rules for duty free purchase, as I understand them are:
> 
> 
> You can buy up to four litres at the airport duty free on the way in
> or three litres at any other Egypt Duty Free within 24/48 hours of arrival (I'm not sure which)
> You can only do this four times a year. Your passport is marked and I think your details are recorded on a computer. There's certainly some tapping away on the computer when you buy anyway.
> Nobody seems entirely clear how much drink you are permitted to bring in with you on your flight, however in practice customs seem to take little or no interest in this (so I hear). Wine boxes are a popular personal import.
> 
> As for the domestic stuff, Egyptian beer is OK. It's of the 'cooking lager' variety, so people from proper beer drinking countries (UK, Belgium, Germany etc) will miss the decent stuff. It's as good as (and maybe better than) the US mass marketed stuff though. Oh, and Cheers do an OK Weiss Bier. Egyptian wine ranges from the 'spit-it-out-immediately' bad to the just about OK. The reds are generally better than the whites. Egyptian spirits are generally vile, unless you like a faint whiff of paraffin in your tipple. Oh except some say ID Vodka is fine.


Just trying to confirm that the 4 liter rule at the airport is still in place? When I looked at the prices as I left, I thought the shops elsewhere had better deals. That said, not sure if 4 liters would be allowed on an EgyptAir plane.

Also, I thought that the quality of both Egyptian beer and wine had significantly improved over the last decade? Not so?


----------



## PoleDancer

To the best of my knowledge, the position is still as described above.

Just to be clear, the four litre rule is the limit on what you can purchase landside at Cairo airport Egypt Duty Free on arrival. What the limit is on the way in is unclear to me (I have heard it's not uncommon for fairly heavy, clinking bags to be brought onboard, but I wouldn't know about that).

The choice in the landside duty free has been very poor on my last few flights in though. No malt whiskies for example, just blended Scotch. Poor show.


----------



## PoleDancer

jemiljan said:


> Also, I thought that the quality of both Egyptian beer and wine had significantly improved over the last decade? Not so?


I can't comment on how it's improved on 10 years ago, as i first visited five or six years ago, but:

For those used to lager type beers, the local beer is fine. It compares a little favourably with typical mass market brands in the UK, and is significantly better than much of the US piss (Sorry. No offence. The US has some excellent craft beers, but the mass market stuff is beneath contempt, and wouldn't even be used as 'training beer' for children in most European countries).

Egyptian wine is poor.


----------



## jemiljan

PoleDancer said:


> I can't comment on how it's improved on 10 years ago, as i first visited five or six years ago, but:
> 
> For those used to lager type beers, the local beer is fine. It compares a little favourably with typical mass market brands in the UK, and is significantly better than much of the US piss (Sorry. No offence. The US has some excellent craft beers, but the mass market stuff is beneath contempt, and wouldn't even be used as 'training beer' for children in most European countries).


No offense taken. Years ago, I used to drink the Stella Märzenbier, but I hear that it is no longer made. Saqarra isn't bad.



> Egyptian wine is poor.


There's far more on the market than back when I lived first there. I have wondered what's drinkable, and did drink one white at Café Riches that I thought was fine, but didn't note what it was.


----------



## PoleDancer

Stella and Sakara are now both owned by Heineken. Production standards are fine. They also now produce a weiss beer under the Sakara brand.

'EIBCO' beers, generally sold under the Luxor brand are a little more interesting. Availability is patchy though. Cheers is the best bet. Cheers also sell somewhat better local wine than the (mainly awful) stuff that Drinkies do. As ever in Egypt, availability can be a big issue. Get what you can whilst you can, especially if you can bring it in with you.


----------



## txlstewart

You can actually drink alcohol on Egypt Air--you have to ask for it, though.


----------



## jemiljan

txlstewart said:


> You can actually drink alcohol on Egypt Air--you have to ask for it, though.


What? Do tell... I thought that they stopped serving? Years ago, they used to hand you a free box as you boarded containing 4-5 mini bottles: a white, a red, a whiskey, and a vodka or gin, none of which was spectacular.


----------



## jemiljan

PoleDancer said:


> Stella and Sakara are now both owned by Heineken. Production standards are fine. They also now produce a weiss beer under the Sakara brand.


I prefer dark beers to weiss. That's why I liked the old Stella Märzen, which was a good Dunkles Märzen. The only problem was getting it. 



> 'EIBCO' beers, generally sold under the Luxor brand are a little more interesting. Availability is patchy though. Cheers is the best bet. Cheers also sell somewhat better local wine than the (mainly awful) stuff that Drinkies do.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I looked at Cheers website and noticed the EIBCO wines. Specifically, I was wondering about the Gianclis Zaman, The Sahara Caspar wines have been rated on Wine Enthusiast.. Also, I was astonished to see the EIBCO Shahrazade wines available in boxes from Cheers. Are those drinkable?
> 
> It also made me wonder if there is any wine from Italy, Lebanon, Greece, or even Turkey? Years ago I do recall seeing some Spanish wine (Sangre de Torres) at the Al Ahram Store in Dokki that someone else said has since burned.
Click to expand...


----------



## ArabianNights

Sonrisa said:


> What do mean _"still open", _are suggesting that you think that they might have close it down already
> 
> The elections were only a couple of days ago, don't you think that the islamist would wait a little before they start to close down haramic places???
> 
> Egypt will be a very sad place without Drinkies.


LOL  

Sorry I had to laugh at this one.... hilarious. "Haramic" places LOL...

Oh dear God.... don't worry the Muslim police, I don't think, will be here so soon and even if they did come, I don't think they'd last very long.... in Egypt


----------



## PoleDancer

jemiljan said:


> Also, I was astonished to see the EIBCO Shahrazade wines available in boxes from Cheers. Are those drinkable?


I've never tried the boxed stuff. However the Shahrazade white is one of the better whites available here. Their Beausoleil red is OKish too.


----------



## Sonrisa

I have tried all the reds in search of something drinkable. I don't like them at all. After a sip they all have gone down the kitchen sink. THey are not even good enough for cooking. 
I can't comment about the whites as I haven't tried them. 
I like the local beer when its hot outside. It's very refreshing.
Stay away from Local Spirits.


----------



## Sonrisa

ArabianNights said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry I had to laugh at this one.... hilarious. "Haramic" places LOL...
> 
> Oh dear God.... don't worry the Muslim police, I don't think, will be here so soon and even if they did come, I don't think they'd last very long.... in Egypt


I've got that annoying habit of creating my own words. 
I hope they dont come. I remember when I lived in Qatar, getting a larger was like mission impossible, having to drive through the desert, triying to find the "Store", show a special permit that allowed me to buy the Haramharam and having to rush straight home as if your are found with alcohol in your car you are in trouble. 

Mind you. It was all imported, all available, and much cheaper than here.


----------



## Maireadhoey

The beausoliel red and white are the most drinkable, and the best value 50le from cheers. I open the red a day before and it tastes infinitely better. I also carry an aerator with me, even for the white for when I'm out and about, just pop it on the end of the bottle. I do get some looks, and I'm sure half of it is psychological but hey so what... it's got to the stage that when I taste imported wine I look like a kid that's being force fed his greens!



irisheyesoncairo


----------



## Whitedesert

You know what, the new wines available now are not bad at all. I went out on that wine tour to the vinyard run by the Heineken guys, and they have completely upgraded and modernised all the equipment, have a French winemaster now, and are actually making fairly good stuff. I forgot the label names, but there are two of them that is dam good, and I am very picky, as I am used to very good wines from Stellenbosch/Paarl in the Cape province being a South African.


----------



## ArabianNights

Sonrisa said:


> I've got that annoying habit of creating my own words.
> I hope they dont come. I remember when I lived in Qatar, getting a larger was like mission impossible, having to drive through the desert, triying to find the "Store", show a special permit that allowed me to buy the Haramharam and having to rush straight home as if your are found with alcohol in your car you are in trouble.
> 
> Mind you. It was all imported, all available, and much cheaper than here.


LOL .... Maybe give up the alcohol for a bit, if its so hard to get?  

Your signature is a good piece of advise. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## jemiljan

Whitedesert said:


> You know what, the new wines available now are not bad at all. I went out on that wine tour to the vinyard run by the Heineken guys, and they have completely upgraded and modernised all the equipment, have a French winemaster now, and are actually making fairly good stuff. I forgot the label names, but there are two of them that is dam good, and I am very picky, as I am used to very good wines from Stellenbosch/Paarl in the Cape province being a South African.


I've read similar things, but haven't actually sampled anything. 

Which vineyard did you visit? Gianclis? 


http://www.youtube.com/embed/hkU-09q917U


----------



## jemiljan

Maireadhoey said:


> The beausoliel red and white are the most drinkable, and the best value 50le from cheers. I open the red a day before and it tastes infinitely better. I also carry an aerator with me, even for the white for when I'm out and about, just pop it on the end of the bottle. I do get some looks, and I'm sure half of it is psychological but hey so what... it's got to the stage that when I taste imported wine I look like a kid that's being force fed his greens!
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


I've wondered if aeration was a factor, . I've seen those little bottle-top aerators, but have yet to pick one up. I presume you brought it with you?

I do see that the Caspars are more expensive at Cheers than the Beausoleil, but wonder if it's worth it. That said, I'm not big on vigonier whites. Also, I read that the Gianclis Chateau des Reves is made with grapes from Lebanon.

The next thing I'll be looking for is some "mother-of-vinegar" to turn a not-so-good bottle into something useful.


----------



## Gounie

The Egyptian wines are winning medals in France! The winery is here in El Gouna for Shirazade, Beausoleil, Jardin du Nil, etc. You can take a tour of the winery and it is very interesting. Everything is organic. The have a port style wine which we tried at Christmas and also a method champagne called Le Baron. The white champagne is excellent. Much better than Aida! The Brewery next door was taken over by Heineken. You can follow the news of the winery on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/141866519189159/


----------



## Whitedesert

jemiljan said:


> I've read similar things, but haven't actually sampled anything.
> 
> Which vineyard did you visit? Gianclis?
> 
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself


Yup, thats the one. You can go out there on a bus tour which includes a wine tasting and snacks (very good!) and then buy wines if you want. I bought a couple of bottles of two of the labels that I tasted, and they are most definately up there with most good wines. Subtle acidity, good fruity aftertones and a neat clean finish. If I compare them with what we could buy back in 2005, this is light years ahead.


----------



## hhaddad

I can confirm that Egyptian alcohol has improved greatly over the past 10 years and they import grapes from Lebanon and South Africa. Also the Drinkies home delivery service with English speaking order takers is I've found first class which I can't say for a lot of other Egyptian companies.
A bit off the thread but don't order anything from Radio Shack here on their site as you wait yonks for it to be delivered(first & last time 8 days).


----------



## jemiljan

Hey all, today I read the following on the EFSCO Duty-free site:



> *Foreign Experts and Press Correspondents*
> Press Correspondents and Foreign Experts working in Egypt may also be entitled to periodical duty free purchases. Ask about your status and should you have this privilege please contact Mahmoud Ghandar on telephone number + 20(0)10 340 3060 or Mr. Ashraf Zein + 20(0) 10 142 6008 for assistance.


EGYPT FREE SHOPS CO. - EFSCO

Does anyone have a work visa that required an official "letter of expertise", who might possibly qualify for this?


----------



## jemiljan

Hey all, today I read the following on the EFSCO Duty-free site:



> *Foreign Experts and Press Correspondents*
> Press Correspondents and Foreign Experts working in Egypt may also be entitled to periodical duty free purchases. Ask about your status and should you have this privilege please contact Mahmoud Ghandar on telephone number + 20(0)10 340 3060 or Mr. Ashraf Zein + 20(0) 10 142 6008 for assistance.


EGYPT FREE SHOPS CO. - EFSCO

Does anyone have either a press visa or a work visa that required an official "letter of expertise", who might possibly qualify for this?


----------



## Lanason

jemiljan said:


> Hey all, today I read the following on the EFSCO Duty-free site:
> 
> 
> 
> EGYPT FREE SHOPS CO. - EFSCO
> 
> Does anyone have a work visa that required an official "letter of expertise", who might possibly qualify for this?


Yes I do - I'm an Expert Expat


----------



## jemiljan

Lanason said:


> Yes I do - I'm an Expert Expat


Lol! Well, it was the first that I had ever heard of that exception. Would love to know if it's fact or fiction.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> Lol! Well, it was the first that I had ever heard of that exception. Would love to know if it's fact or fiction.




It's Adrian


----------



## CAIRODEMON

jemiljan said:


> Hey all, today I read the following on the EFSCO Duty-free site:
> 
> 
> 
> EGYPT FREE SHOPS CO. - EFSCO
> 
> Does anyone have a work visa that required an official "letter of expertise", who might possibly qualify for this?



I believe (although not 100% sure ) that this applies to the Oil and Gas sector. They are able to purchase every six months


----------



## jemiljan

Silly question, but has anyone ever attempted to bring in more than 1 liter and then pay the duty on it? The reason I ask, is that the last time I was in Heathrow duty-free, they had a single malt "two-for" sale that I bought when I came back to the states.  Great stuff; would love more. 

Just not sure if I'd be facing a 5,000,000% tax or what...


----------



## jemiljan

CAIRODEMON said:


> I believe (although not 100% sure ) that this applies to the Oil and Gas sector. They are able to purchase every six months


Well, I had to get something official from the US government that says I'm an "expert" in order to get my visa. Who knows? Maybe it's the ticket? 

BTW- How often can you buy in general? Is that 4 liter limit only good once a year, or each and every time you return? How does it work with the way they stamp your passport?


----------



## PoleDancer

jemiljan said:


> BTW- How often can you buy in general? Is that 4 liter limit only good once a year, or each and every time you return? How does it work with the way they stamp your passport?


Four times per calendar year. When you present your passport, there is tapping away on a computer as well as a note written in your passport, so it may be you're being tracked on a system also.


----------



## hhaddad

See the attachments for the new Drinkies price lists.


----------



## jemiljan

CAIRODEMON said:


> I believe (although not 100% sure ) that this applies to the Oil and Gas sector. They are able to purchase every six months


I asked to see the list "expert" list the last time I came back. Sure enough, my "expert" visa doesn't count, as the perk is limited to specific (petrol) companies, journalists, and CARE, for some peculiar reason. How the last one got on the list beats me.


----------



## alexvw

I have plenty of friends whose husbands work for Shell. Believe it or not, they get a letter EVERY MONTH that allows them to buy 4 bottles at the Duty Free Shop. They take the letter and their passport to the DFS and have no trouble at all. Couldn't believe it until one friend took me to witness it ).


----------



## MaidenScotland

alexvw said:


> I have plenty of friends whose husbands work for Shell. Believe it or not, they get a letter EVERY MONTH that allows them to buy 4 bottles at the Duty Free Shop. They take the letter and their passport to the DFS and have no trouble at all. Couldn't believe it until one friend took me to witness it ).




Oil men are gods here the only thing they dont have is the Oil Barons ball.. and they might even have that


----------



## CAIRODEMON

jemiljan said:


> I asked to see the list "expert" list the last time I came back. Sure enough, my "expert" visa doesn't count, as the perk is limited to specific (petrol) companies, journalists, and CARE, for some peculiar reason. How the last one got on the list beats me.


I think that you will find the WHO and IFC on the list as well, it is hard to understand I agree.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

MaidenScotland said:


> Oil men are gods here the only thing they dont have is the Oil Barons ball.. and they might even have that


Very true. Also they are able to import their Pajeros tax free. Why some of the wealthiest companies on the planet are not expected to pay the tax on their employee's cars is beyond me. It's not like they would refuse to exploit Egypt's oil and gas reserves if they weren't pampered


----------



## jemiljan

CAIRODEMON said:


> I think that you will find the WHO and IFC on the list as well, it is hard to understand I agree.


I could understand that, but CARE? Then again, I suppose after working with what they see, you would probably go through a liter each week...


----------



## CAIRODEMON

jemiljan said:


> I could understand that, but CARE? Then again, I suppose after working with what they see, you would probably go through a liter each week...


Per day more likely!


----------



## hhaddad

*Back in Egypt*

Just got back and pleased to find that Drinkies are still working and the delivery service just as good.:spit::spit:


----------



## jemiljan

hhaddad said:


> Just got back and pleased to find that Drinkies are still working and the delivery service just as good.:spit::spit:


When they deliver, how much do you tip? I guess it's based on how much you order?

Cheers also has their delivery service too. Wasn't sure if anyone has tried them? I like the Shahrazad and Beusoleil wines they sell...


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Just got back and pleased to find that Drinkies are still working and the delivery service just as good.:spit::spit:




Welcome in Egypt Jim, nice to see you back, I am off to Spain in a couple of hours, have a great Christmas


----------



## hhaddad

Thanks chris and you have a nice one>


----------



## JochenvW

jemiljan said:


> Cheers also has their delivery service too. Wasn't sure if anyone has tried them?


Works quite well! Good thing is they have a web site you can order from online so you don't have to tell the call centre guy several times that you don't want extra vodka... Drinies is about to launch an online order service soon.


----------



## injinuity

JochenvW said:


> Works quite well! Good thing is they have a web site you can order from online so you don't have to tell the call centre guy several times that you don't want extra vodka... Drinies is about to launch an online order service soon.


Tried to find an online page but could not, can you share the link if its live already.. 

J.J


----------



## canuck2010

Here you go, enjoy; Gocheers, when it's time for a drink! - Home page


----------



## injinuity

awesome.. thanks mate. 

J.J


----------



## jemiljan

injinuity said:


> Tried to find an online page but could not, can you share the link if its live already..
> 
> J.J


Here's the other one;

Al Ahram Beverages Company


----------



## injinuity

thank you so much. 
Is pork bacon freely available here. In dubai, spinneys carried pork items, is it openly available here? 

J.J


----------



## jemiljan

injinuity said:


> thank you so much.
> Is pork bacon freely available here. In dubai, spinneys carried pork items, is it openly available here?
> 
> J.J


For those who consume it, there are some pork products sold at a shop on Road 9 in Maadi. I can't recall the name, only that it is on an alley that is the end of street 81, where you walk up to the steps that crosses the metro, and it's on the right hand side. They also sell porcini mushrooms and Spanish saffron.


----------



## JochenvW

jemiljan said:


> Here's the other one;
> 
> Al Ahram Beverages Company


The online shop is actually www.drinkies.net

Cheers, J


----------



## JochenvW

jemiljan said:


> Here's the other one;
> 
> Al Ahram Beverages Company


The online shop is actually www.drinkies.net

Cheers, J


----------



## Bedu1

Many Egyptian drinkers source their alcohol from delivery companies such as Gocheers or Drinkies

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/mar/24/egyptian-alcohol-sales-cairo


----------



## pavak

injinuity said:


> thank you so much.
> Is pork bacon freely available here. In dubai, spinneys carried pork items, is it openly available here?
> 
> J.J


snip


----------

